

What are you avoiding working on? - akkartik
https://openhatch.org/blog/2010/what-are-you-avoiding-working-on

======
barry-cotter
That econometrics project that's due next Friday mostly. Also a past
examination paper I want to have done in same as practice and a Macroeconomics
paper. I iz _lazy_.

~~~
jodrellblank
No you don't. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1138716>

You aren't working on it for a good reason, part of you doesn't want to. Stop
describing yourself as lazy and you open up the option of finding which bit(s)
of you doesn't want to work on it and why, and addressing that.

~~~
barry-cotter
Akrasia for the win! I don't want to work on it because I can't see how to
apply it now, and I'm not being paid to do it. Man, I miss getting paid.

~~~
jodrellblank
Akrasia for the lose! Or at least, which type of akrasia?

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/1tu/improving_the_akrasia_hypothesis...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/1tu/improving_the_akrasia_hypothesis/)

You're on HN Reading plenty of things you can't apply immediately, and aren't
getting paid for, so those reasons are possibly present but not sufficient.

------
jodrellblank
_When I talked to my teammate George, he mentioned off-handedly that he had
fixed it. He didn’t feel any of the anguish I felt or assign me the blame I
thought I deserved_

Quoted for suspicion of harbouring some deep and meaningful information.

------
dmharrison
knowtu - tricky concurrency and indexing problems. Still fun though ;)

------
tapostrophemo
taxes

oh, I thought this was an "Ask HN"

